# Tough Tile job



## ofmanyone (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's an idea TNT... Look into it before you come after me. Its not my job to do yours.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

ofmanyone said:


> Here's an idea TNT... Look into it before you come after me. Its not my job to do yours.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Actually in this case you made the statement. He just asked for a model # based off your post, I think it is your job to show the example. Just saying.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ofmanyone said:


> Here's an idea TNT... Look into it before you come after me. Its not my job to do yours.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Put up or shut up. You make a claim, back it up. My job isn't to provide proof of your claim. We are here to educate, if you can't elaborate on your claim, then don't make it.

Wedi Fundo Lingo is the only barrier free pan that I know of. The also make a ramp that merges with a pan, but that is all I know of. I just thought maybe you had some info I didn't, but thanks for the waste of time. I am sure the OP is convinced Wedi is the only way to go now.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> Actually in this case you made the statement. He just asked for a model # based off your post, I think it is your job to show the example. Just saying.


You said it so much more diplomatically. I love you Craig! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Come on ofmanyone...what's the product that Wedi makes that doesn't require any manipulation of the subfloor.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

you won't get zero entry without cutting and lowering at least the subfloor with WEDI. But it's only 3/4" thick at is perimeter so it could be laid directly to the subfloor depending on the tile build up outside the shower base. Still need your drain connection in the right spot though.

Tile redi makes a base but I was forced to use a bastardize one and needed to get input from their tech dept. That went well:no: cough, cough.


----------

